# PM-1640 removing 3-jaw chuck for the first time



## jeremysf (Sep 11, 2021)

Can’t seem to remove the 3-jaw chuck from my PM-1640. 

I built a chuck cradle to hold the chuck, and attempted to use the chuck key to align the cam line to the cam release line, but none of the cam locks seem to want to budge. 

I tried using a rubber mallet, but it’s making me nervous that I’m going to mess with the spindle bearings as I’m shaking the whole lathe when I try to use the mallet to hit the chuck key.

Any tips or tricks?


----------



## Doug Gray (Sep 11, 2021)

Tighten up the other two and do the stubborn one first. Tap the face of the chuck toward the spindle.
Nice cradle.


----------



## mksj (Sep 11, 2021)

I have that with my ERL, is is a very tight fit. On the bigger chucks I clamp a 5/8" bar or some tube that sticks out about 12" and then tap the end of the bar with your hand. On my 5C chuck I use a rubber mallet on the nose. W/O those it is just too tight to get off by pulling on the chuck. When tightening, I always tighten in 3 rounds going progressively tighter, and I also keep the same index of chuck to spindle by marking the chuck.


----------



## tjb (Sep 11, 2021)

I use the exact same approach as Mark (mksj) on both removing and tightening.  The bar sticking out is also a convenient handle when the chuck breaks loose.  It'll come off.


----------



## jeremysf (Sep 12, 2021)

In the end, I put two short 8” pieces of pipe on each end of the chuck handle for more leverage and no real issues.

My chuck cradle worked well, and as advised elsewhere on the forum, I chucked up some round bar to use as a handle.

I made a second little chuck cradle that lives on top of a rolling cart that’s the same height as the lathe, making it super easy to swap it out (in this case for a collet chuck).


----------



## ddickey (Sep 12, 2021)

@jeremysf Is that the stock chuck? What kind is it? Did you put the chuck on or is this the first time taking off after receiving the lathe?


----------



## jeremysf (Sep 12, 2021)

The 9” 3-jaw with the D6 cam lock is the stock chuck that I had a hard time removing.

I’m guessing it was tightened down with a torque wrench or other long handled tool, or possible it could just be the rust preventative that caused it to bind a bit.

The collet chuck in the photo is an e-bay purchase. Rolled the dice on an inexpensive D6 collet chuck and got lucky! Runout seems OK and quality overall seems good.


----------



## Just for fun (Sep 12, 2021)

Hey Jeremy,  Your chuck cradles look like they work well and simple.


----------



## Christianstark (Sep 13, 2021)

Just for fun said:


> Hey Jeremy,  Your chuck cradles look like they work well and simple.


Design suggestion, I wonder if the front could be cut out so it slides over and around the micrometer stop.


----------

